# Barent Zanen



## KEITH SEVILLE

Noticed that Barent Zanen has not been in service for at least 8 months.
Last I heard was she was laid up at Rotterdam.
Have emailed Bos Kalis to try and find out what is happening to her.
Sadly there has been no response.
She was working on the Mersey last year for some weeks.

Would be grateful if anybody can help with latest information.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Gijsha

Probably latest info here: Barent Zanen - Trailing suction hopper dredgers - Equipment | Dredging Database. Laid up at 's-Gravendeel.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Gijsha for your reply.
I was aware of the info on Dredgepoint but wanting any info if she has been sold for scrap.
Built 1985 she is an old vessel and possibly would not get through a special survey.
In the meantime I have sent a further email to Bos Kalis Netherlands.


Regards


----------



## Seakees

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Thanks Gijsha for your reply.
> I was aware of the info on Dredgepoint but wanting any info if she has been sold for scrap.
> Built 1985 she is an old vessel and possibly would not get through a special survey.
> In the meantime I have sent a further email to Bos Kalis Netherlands.
> 
> 
> Regards


Baza wouldl surely pass its special survey if its capacity was needed. In general that depends on hoe much money one is willing to spend on the repairs. However in the current. economical situation she may not be reactivated again as the vessel is more expensive to operate than modern dredgers.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Seakees for your reply.
Been nearly a week since I emailed Bos Kalis for any further news, but sadly no response so far.


----------



## Seakees

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Thanks Seakees for your reply.
> Been nearly a week since I emailed Bos Kalis for any further news, but sadly no response so far.


They may not recognize your need to know...


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Seakees.
I did explain to them that I was still a shipping enthusiast, like we all are.
Had been working in shipping throughtout my career but now retired. 
Spent a lot of time on the waterfront watching their vessels and last year the Barent Zanen..


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
re Barent Zanen, just a thought maybe they are keeping hold of her because she is built a Ice Class A1 to work in the ice , i don't think they have any other trailer with that class?


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie.

That's a good possibility.
Nice to hear from you.

Regards


----------



## Degzie

Barent Zanen was sold in Jan 2022, renamed Ambika 3. Sold to Deep Frontline Shippers Ltd. Believed she will be working in Nigeria.
https://tinyurl.com/AMBIKA3 (photo by Gerrit van Katwijk)


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Degzie for the information. Keeping her in service.


----------

